# The Frederique Constant Slimline Moonphase Manufacture/ Customized



## Tony Abbate

The honeymoon continues with my Freddy C.
The only thing that I didn't like was the white contrast stitching on the strap....after wearing it a few times, I knew it had to go.
After two coats of navy blue dye carefully applied to the stitching with a fine art brush, it no longer offends my eyes.


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda

I really like the contrasting stitching on my blue strap since it picks up the contrast of the blue dial with the steel case. But since the weather is warming up and I'm more of a bracelet guy anyway, I put my FC back on the supremely comfortable bracelet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Abbate

Laparoscopic Yoda said:


> I really like the contrasting stitching on my blue strap since it picks up the contrast of the blue dial with the steel case. But since the weather is warming up and I'm more of a bracelet guy anyway, I put my FC back on the supremely comfortable bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would have loved the bracelet as an option but they introduced it a month after my purchase. I can only imagine its a kings ransom from FC as an accessory purchase.

For me, the contrast stitching made the strap look skinny. With the stitching the same color it gives the appearance of added width.


----------



## Cybotron

Looks good either way.


----------



## BostonWatcher

IMO, one of the most beautiful watches around. It would be on my wrist if it were 39-40mm.

The white dial is also striking, yet, when I tried Richard's (Cybotron) on at our Boston GTG, it became painfully obvious it was too big. I've yet to try the blue dial, however, in other threads it suggests it wears smaller than the white. 

I've seen the same comment about "being too big for a dressy watch" from dozens of folks here and on other forums. Please, if you are listening FC, introduce the same exact watch in a smaller 39 or 40mm size.


----------



## WatchTheTime7

What kind of dye did you use? any useful tips on the job?


----------



## Tony Abbate

WatchTheTime7 said:


> What kind of dye did you use? any useful tips on the job?


Fiebings Leather Dye and a fine, thin line art brush. I already had some in black so I ordered navy blue and mixed them together. 
I taped off the leather on both sides of the stitching with painters masking tape.


----------



## Nokie

Super nice job! It looks great and too bad it could not come like this from the factory. Really love that blue dial.


----------



## faiz

Wow!

Beautiful pictures and watch!


----------



## WWII70

I just bought this watch with the blue dial. I like the blue strap but would like the bracelet too for a change of pace. I looked into purchasing one from FC AD. They are $300 and out of stock as all production is going into complete watches at the moment.



Tony Abbate said:


> I would have loved the bracelet as an option but they introduced it a month after my purchase. I can only imagine its a kings ransom from FC as an accessory purchase.
> 
> For me, the contrast stitching made the strap look skinny. With the stitching the same color it gives the appearance of added width.


----------



## Roamy360

I love the look of this watch and will try to see one in person and try it on. If it was 38-40 mm it might be on my wrist right now! I'm going to have to look hard at it on my wrist first at this size.


----------



## Loco

I tried this watch on last week when I was in Las Vegas and I have to tell you it was spectacular! 

Unfortunately they wouldn't offer any discount and wanted $4,150.00 Canadian so I passed on it. I can get this watch for about $3,000.00 Canadian at home from the local AD so if i decide to get this watch I will do it at home.

I say it again, this watch is spectacular!!!!!

Dean


----------



## Watch_Collector1980

Just spectacular!


----------



## Drudge

That watch is a thing of beauty!


----------

